

Wwwtwitter.com: Best Website Ever - prabodh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/07/wwwtwitter-com-best-website-ever/

======
harpastum
It's pretty trusting of techcrunch to tell everyone to go there, especially
because it's a private owner. You never known when a harmless, 'cute' redirect
will turn into horse porn.

------
kakooljay
Funny..

Btw, I think wwwycombinator.com [<http://wwwycombinator.com>] is still
available ;)

~~~
nopassrecover
Not for long I imagine.

~~~
byoung2
Looks like a GoDaddy parked domain now

------
WesleyJohnson
So if a new company sprouts up and I swipe their domain name and squat on it,
I can be taken to court and forced to relinquish it.

Does this not apply to misspellings?

------
byoung2
Why have it point to TechCrunch and not Twitter? Or a page with ads?

~~~
ca98am79
So they can get a post and link from techcrunch

